# *new* Olight H05 & H05S



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2016)

"The H05S ACTIVE is a compact and powerful LED headlamp that is powered by two AAA batteries. It features a hands-free motion sensor mode and two indicator LED's. The H05S uses a highly luminous efficient Cree XM-L2 LED coupled with a high light transmission rate TIR lens providing a brightness level ranging from 10 to 200 lumens to meet the demands of close-range illumination. The headlamp has two red indicator LED's that can be constant or blinking. The H05S Includes a built-in infrared sensor that controls on/off through motion detection, visible low voltage indicator, and a battery installation indicator. The H05S ACTIVE is a compact, hands-free illumination tool bult for night cycling, mountaineering, maintenance, and other outdoor activities."










https://olightworld.com/store/specialty/camping-outdoors/h05s-active.html


----------



## davidt1 (Jun 17, 2016)

So many pretty colors. Should be appealing to females and Petzl crowd.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2016)

davidt1 said:


> So many pretty colors. Should be appealing to females and Petzl crowd.


Olight shows the black version on their webpage.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 17, 2016)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?420143-H05S-Active-Overview

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?420142-H05-Active-Overview

H05 in multi color. H05S in black.


----------



## moldyoldy (Jul 11, 2016)

FWIW: I received a purple and orange H05 today. took a shorter walk about 2145 when it was sufficiently dark to understand the beam profile. 
=> Both H05 lights were correctly functional. 
=> The H05 starts on high and cycles to Med, then Low, then Off. There is no quick way to turn off the H05 = that I have found = except to cycle thru the remaining 3 levels to 'off'. pressing and holding the switch simply drops the output one level.
=> the output of both lights was in the ballpark of 120 lumens, based on comparisons with ZL lights, both floody reflector and reflector only. Previously I had disposed of any ZL with a 120 deg beam spread because of excessive width and the beam too often reflected off my glass frames.
=> one H05 light had a slightly wider beam than the other. 
=> the H05 beam width was greater than an H52, but narrower than an H600F. I did not have an H52F on hand.
=> the H05 beam was ok for walking outside, but primarily on high/120 lumens. The mid-level would be too weak for walking, but probably OK for working on some equipment. The low level is too low for my old eyes. 
=> the red LEDs are probably useful camping or in some light-sparing scenario, such as in a cockpit. not very visible on the ground outside.
=> my main complaint is that the switch is fairly difficult to depress while on your head. that reprepresents a problem because of the requirement to cycle thru the remaining levels to off.
=> there are only 4 positions for depressing the light angle. probably ok given the price point. I could have used 1 more detent, but then I have bifocals. 
=> the battery compartment closes with a plastic clip on a ridge. depending on the quality of the plastic, that may be a wear point.

Summary: My purchase of 2 H05 lights was OK, but, I will need an actual purpose for any more - possibly gifting. 
The H05S with it's wave function is interesting, but at that price, ummm, not sure.
Maybe the H05 headlamps will be appreciated more over time, but I admit that I am spoiled by the ZL headlamps.


----------



## davidt1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks for the review -- very concise and to the point.


----------



## stephenk (Jul 12, 2016)

Looks good, but mode spacings are not great. Would like a mode between 50 and 100 lumens for night running.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 23, 2016)

H05S and H05


----------



## kj2 (Jul 23, 2016)

The H05S has a battery polarity indicator works awesome! It turns On when I open the battery cover and turns Off when it's closed. I really wonder how that trick is done. I see no connection-paths that would indicate the cover is open or closed.


----------



## moldyoldy (Aug 5, 2016)

kj2 said:


> The H05S has a battery polarity indicator works awesome! It turns On when I open the battery cover and turns Off when it's closed. I really wonder how that trick is done. I see no connection-paths that would indicate the cover is open or closed.



After receiving my copy of the H05S, I also became curious. After some looking around, I realized that the + polarity light(s) never shut(s) off, w/ or w/o AAA cells inserted, until some internal charge finally runs down. The AAA cells have been out of my H05S for over 12 hrs, and although the red indicator light is dimming, it is not out, yet. 

That red internal light that lights up the + indicators can been observed even when cells are inserted. There are two 'windows' on the left and right side on either side of the LED/lens, above the 'wave' window. An internal red light can be observed looking end on at the correct angle into the window to the right of the lens, IOW, from the right side when viewing from the front/lens. The left window remains dark. 

So being further intrigued by this design, I opened up my copy of the H05S light. there are actually two tiny LEDs mounted on a PCB shining up to the + indicators for each cell. There is also a very small rechargeable cell mounted on the underside of the PCB to provide power for those LEDs and possibly more. A micro-switch provides the output switching. The PCB uses surface mount devices and is fitted together with the battery mount as a unit. Very well executed and built light. 

I really only have a couple objections to the design:
1. the light has to be cycled thru all levels to off. if the 'wave' feature is not used.
2. the switch covering is quite tough to push on even though a nicely sensitive micro-switch does the switching. I realize that the intent was to avoid any tendency for the light to turn on when dropped into a backpack, but, hmm..

belated correction: The 2 + polarity LEDs do in fact turn off when the cover is fully closed, and when the internal battery is charged. When I was observing the polarity LEDs, the internal battery had been running for over 12 hours w/o cells in the light. obviously not a normal condition


----------



## moldyoldy (Aug 5, 2016)

addendum: Nearly all of the components on the PCB for the H05 are wave-soldered from one side - saves assembly $$. The PCB layout designer developed a good design.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 8, 2016)

Found that coin cell battery too when I opened it. Pics in my review, in the review section


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Aug 13, 2016)

kj2, thank you for the thorough reviews. I was so ready to order an H05 when I realized that I had missed the detail about the mode sequence being high to low. After getting a Jetbeam PA40 with its similar mode sequence 3 years ago, I swore off purchasing lights that didn't cycle from low to high. Even if a light has memory (which the H05 does not have), having to cycle from high to low does not appeal to me due to my desire to start with as little light as possible, so I will check out other lights.


----------



## kj2 (Aug 14, 2016)

Mr. Shawn said:


> kj2, thank you for the thorough reviews. I was so ready to order an H05 when I realized that I had missed the detail about the mode sequence being high to low. After getting a Jetbeam PA40 with its similar mode sequence 3 years ago, I swore off purchasing lights that didn't cycle from low to high. Even if a light has memory (which the H05 does not have), having to cycle from high to low does not appeal to me due to my desire to start with as little light as possible, so I will check out other lights.


Thanks for reading 
Yes, this mode sequence isn't for everybody.


----------

